# Batman: Arkham Asylum 2 in 2011?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Batman May Skip This Year’s Holiday Festivities*
04/22/2010 Written by Kyle P.







 
Gamers are eagerly looking forward to the sequel of Batman: Arkham Asylum, which was arguably one of the best games released last year. The game was praised by critics and fans alike, not just for the game’s seamless combat system, but how it stayed true to the characters and locales found in the comic books. Once the sequel was announced at this year’s Spike TV Video Game Awards, the gaming world was set abuzz with speculation about the game’s release date. According to a retailer source, the game may release later than initially thought.

A source close to CVG claims that the game was originally destined for a 2010 release date. However, according to the source, Warner Brothers wants to push back the release to avoid the congested holiday release window.








“We’ve been told that Warner has acted early to avoid releasing the game into a heavily congested pre-Christmas market.
“It wants to dominate the first quarter of 2011 instead, when it can get maximum retail space and mind share amongst gamers.”​However, when asked about this rumor, a Warner Brothers representative claimed that the studio had never announced a release date in the first place.“We haven’t announced a release date for the sequel to Batman: Arkham Asylum yet.”​While this does seem logical, until we get solid confirmation of a release date, we’ll take this with a grain of salt. After how amazing the first game was, I think many of us would rather let developer Rocksteady take their time with this game.

*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## brand404 (Apr 24, 2010)

suprisingly this game was pretty good


----------

